# Strong Odor of Cigars Outside of Humidor



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I've searched all over this forum and can't find a similar thread. So, I figured I'd start one. 

About a week ago I purchased a pretty nice Bourbon Street 125ct humidor from Thompson Cigar and a sampler of 25 cigars from Famous-Smoke. I went ahead and seasoned the humidor per the instructions that it came with and then stuck the (dried out - they were rock hard) cigars in there without the cellophane. About 2 days later I noticed a strong "fresh" cigar odor in the room where the humidor is kept. I actually keep it in a closet, but the odor is very strong throughout the room. The cigars seem to have re-humidified well and the RH is at a constant 65% (digital) without needing to refill the water.

My questions are: Is this because of the new cigars or because of a bad seal (or both?) Thanks for the help guys.

Edit: these are not "flavored" cigars. They were part of a sample pack that included Cohiba, Montecristo, Mi Barrio, etc.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

IF the box is holding humidity it IS sealed and you are NOT smelling the cigars. perhaps it is the box itself, it is new and you may be associating the new wood "some Spanish cedar" smell with fresh cigars. Each time you open it to check the humidity obviously some Oder escapes. My best thoughts.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

It's definitely the cigars I smell. If I open the box for several minutes the RH will drop to 50 (which is what the room is at) and then climb back up to 65 within a few hours. There is also a nice "swoosh" sound when I close it. Could it still be a less than Ideal seal or maybe the cigars are "young" and need to age? I've always bought and stored cigars in the cello and just kept them in my desk before now. So, I have no experience with humidors.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

If you can smell any scent of cigars outside the humidor, then the humidor is not sealed well. I have five humidors and I cannot smell anything even if my nose is one inch from the opening. Take a look at the joints and see if there is an opening.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Did you try the flashlight in the box test? Dark room, flashlight in the humidor, and look for light.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will try the flashlight test. Firerunner's statement leads me to believe that it's a bad seal, too. Do you have any recommendations for a good humidor. I really like the look of this one but it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

You could try some weather strip material to put around the seal on your humidor if you find a leak, I have heard that works.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I've never had a cigar smell outside my box, but I would like to!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad seal.

Get some blue painter's tape and go around the seal. If it's a glass top, :scared: seal around inside and outside joints with aquarium sealer.

Better yet, return it and buy a Savoy.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Take a look at the bottom as well. In some cases the bottom of the humidor is just a thin veneer of cedar with a felt pad, since the felt covers the bottom you may not be able to see the hole but the smell/humidity could be escaping through the felt


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I appreciate all of the replies guys. I'll take all of the sticks out tonight and thoroughly check the box out. I have to say...other than this problem it seems to be a very well built box made of solid cedar and a "zebra" veneer. Thompson suggested that I get a dollar bill and close the lid on it and then pull it out. If it comes out easily then it's not a tight enough seal. We'll see...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> *Better yet, return it and buy a Savoy*.


+1

I have had very few issues with the savoys I have sold. All have great construction, and wonderful finishes.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll have to check those out. I was thinking about returning it and getting a "rejected" Daniel Marshall that they sell at a discount. The Savoys may be more reasonably priced. I don't want a glass top or anything fancy. Just a clean simple, yet good looking, box.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah sounds like a seal issue.....I have 3 humis/ 3 different brands and can't smell anything coming from them....
I would try to see if i can help that seal before getting another humidor. It may be a quick fix.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I recently bought a thrifty price 100 stick Humidor, it looks great seams to be well constructed .
It had a nice whoosh when I closed the lid .
I did the paper strip test any way , you take a sheet of printer paper cut it the long way in two or three inch strips .
LAY a strip halve way in close the lid . If the strip of paper is difficult to pull out its a good seal .
If it slides right out not so good .
On mine Humidor I did it all the way around every few inches .
I found two areas on one corner that were not a good seal .
I took some bees wax and rubbed it on till I built up enough so I had a good seal .

My Humidor is holding steady at 65% RH with a hart felt 9"x9" humidity sheet in the bottom and a medium tube of there beads in the top tray ,I have 83 cigars in it so far.

AUSTIN


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, I finally took a closer look at it and there is a 1/16 - 1/8 inch gap in the back corner between the lid and the bottom where the hinge was not installed properly. So, when the lid is closed that corner sits 1/16 - 1/8 of an inch above the humidor (instead of being flush and sealed completely.) I'm going to send that sucker back since there is no way to properly fix it.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Make sure you get your money back not a replacement. I would look around before you jump on another one. There are alot of different styles and looks. I personally wouldn't give thompson a dime of my own cash. 

Savoy is a good name brand. It'll be between $70.00 and $130.00 depending. Cheap humidors has a few that have worked for some. You could also wait untill you hid 90 days and 100 posts or so and get access to the wtb/s/t forum. There are alot of us that have extra humidors that work but we have no use for.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh, don't worry. I have requested a refund since it was obviously a manufacturing defect (actually both hinged corners are the same as I described above. So, the entire back edge has a 1/16th gap.) I don't mind spending a little cash to get a good humidor and I don't think I will need more than a 165ct. box for the next couple of years since I'm not a daily smoker. I'm probably going to go with a Daniel Marshall that has a "blemish" on the finish. It's very reasonably priced actually. I've heard nothing but good things about this brand. How about you guys?

In the meantime, I'm going to try to use an el cheapo "capri" humidor that I got for free from Famous with my order. It has a "sure-seal" tag on the inside lid. I started seasoning it a couple of days ago and think it has mold on the foam humidifier. At least we know this one doesn't leak! I've already thrown that humidifier out and will use some packets or something. If it was mold do I need to let the humidor dry out and then wipe it down with distilled water (or something else?)

Edit: This humidor is the only thing I have ever ordered from Thompson, the sticks I ordered from Famous-Smoke were rock hard and had a couple of holes in them, but the five pack of Flor De Las Antillas Toro that I ordered from Mike's were in PERFECT condition. Not a blemish on one of them and they were perfectly hydrated. They were a couple of dollars more than the other guys, but worth it.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

If it had mold you do a wipe out with 180 proof or higher everclear. Let it dry and then repeat the seasoning proccess.


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

What it's Everclear? Where dio you get it?


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Everclear is a brand of GNS (vodka) that is known for it's 180 proof version. You can get it at most liquor stores.


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha. Thanks. I guess it's pretty obvious I don't drink very much.


----------

